# weed killer causing CCD?



## 1102009 (Jul 31, 2015)

Bees use water sources which could contain weed killers.
What´s the result to their health? Any research links available?

http://www.bafg.de/DE/05_Wissen/02_Veranst/2012/2012_06_19_burkhardt.pdf?__blob=publicationFile

Substances: biocides, pesticides & heavy metals

1 metamitron
2 carbendazim 3 bromacil
4 DEET
5 isoproturon
6 Diuron
7 terbuthylazine 8 mecoprop
9 Propiconazole
10 terbutryn 11 diazinon
12 Irgarol 1051
Agriculture
Facades, wood preservatives
Herbicide on railway systems
Against mosquitoes / insects
Facades, agriculture
Facades, agriculture
For cooling / process systems, agriculture bituminous membranes, green areas / agriculture wood preservatives
facades
Against insects / spiders
Antifouling in ship paints
0.8 170 1.4 8 1.9 815 2.2 912 2.5 70 2.8 35 3.1 7000 3.1 620 3.4 100 3.7 25 3.8 40 3.9 7
13 Copper Building Material, Plant Protection Products (Moss, Mushrooms) 14 Zinc Building Material, Biocide (ZnPt, ZnO)
- -


----------



## psm1212 (Feb 9, 2016)

SiWolke: I was just listening to a podcast this week with Jon Zawislak of the University of Arkansas. Jon has just finished a study where he did pollen collections every two weeks from hives sites in agricultural areas vs. hive sites in urban areas in Arkansas. He briefly talked about the various herbicides he picked up, noting that he suprisingly found no glyophosate. The podcast is "Hive Talk" and it is the latest episode. I doubt Jon has had time to publish his findings yet, but I look forward to reading it. Not sure if this is the type of thing you are looking for.


----------



## 1102009 (Jul 31, 2015)

psm1212 said:


> SiWolke: I was just listening to a podcast this week with Jon Zawislak of the University of Arkansas. Jon has just finished a study where he did pollen collections every two weeks from hives sites in agricultural areas vs. hive sites in urban areas in Arkansas. He briefly talked about the various herbicides he picked up, noting that he suprisingly found no glyophosate. The podcast is "Hive Talk" and it is the latest episode. I doubt Jon has had time to publish his findings yet, but I look forward to reading it. Not sure if this is the type of thing you are looking for.


That´s exactly what I´m interested in. 
Please tell when Jon publishes his data and post a link if possible.
I´m interested mostly in what bees may consume via water source.
Thanks!


----------

